# "2012 Official Miami Football thread"



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 5, 2012)

If I don't log on for a couple days this thread will be 3 pages back.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 5, 2012)

I will help you when I can brother....


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 7, 2012)

saw this on tweeter


Manny Navarro‏@Manny_Navarro

Davie Western coach Rashad West said #UM OG Jonathan Feliciano called him and said: "This Duke Johnson guy is unreal."


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2012)

TJ, has Sentenial showed up yet?  Heard he skipped the first day.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 7, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> TJ, has Sentenial showed up yet?  Heard he skipped the first day.



Yes, he came back yesterday. 

He had a close family friend die in Minn. so it was an excused absence.  

He is supposedly in the best shape of his career and finally motivated to work.

He is down to a svelt 6'8" 360lbs.....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Yes, he came back yesterday.
> 
> He had a close family friend die in Minn. so it was an excused absence.
> 
> ...



If he can get it together, he'll be a beast.  If the passing game can be average, Duke will have a good year.  He's not ready to shoulder the load yet, but he'll be a great change of pace.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 7, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> If the passing game can be average, Duke will have a good year.  He's not ready to shoulder the load yet, but he'll be a great change of pace.



I haven't seen a more heralded recruit in a looong time at UM.

Kid has been tearing it up at practice.

Duke Johnson


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 7, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> I haven't seen a more heralded recruit in a looong time at UM.
> 
> Kid has been tearing it up at practice.
> 
> Duke Johnson



Still gonna be a downgrade from Miller, though.  At least in year one.  Johnson and Hooward will be the duct tape that _could _hold that program together for the next 3 years.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 8, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Yes, he came back yesterday.
> 
> He had a close family friend die in Minn. so it was an excused absence.
> 
> ...





Thats actually good to hear.  Some of the reporters were trying to turn his absence into more drama.   He has had a rocky path.  Hope he lives up to his ranking.  He was a beast in high school


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 8, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Still gonna be a downgrade from Miller, though.  At least in year one.  Johnson and Hooward will be the duct tape that _could _hold that program together for the next 3 years.




I'll agree with you for the moment on the downgrade until I can see Duke against competition but from what I've seen so far the kid is legit.

For what Miller had in pure insane speed he lacked in vision and moves in traffic. He was very easily knocked out of the lane and off of his feet. That being said he is stupid fast and that can solve a majority of other issues....fast, pun intended.

Duke never gets hit solid and his vision is Emmit like.  He sees a hole before it develops and is through it with 4.3 speed.   If you can't tell, I haven't been this excited about a recruit in a long time.  


Howard is also the real deal....so much that he is aleady running with the 1st team 4 days into practice.  The day I watched practice he was yelling out the recievers routes...before they ran them.  He knows the defense and is not afraid to be a leader.  Not bad for a true freshman.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> I'll agree with you for the moment on the downgrade until I can see Duke against competition but from what I've seen so far the kid is legit.
> 
> For what Miller had in pure insane speed he lacked in vision and moves in traffic. He was very easily knocked out of the lane and off of his feet. That being said he is stupid fast and that can solve a majority of other issues....fast, pun intended.
> 
> ...



Duke needs to put on some man weight, but that will come.  With Reid gone, I REALLY wish we had gotten Howard.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 8, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Duke needs to put on some man weight, but that will come.  With Reid gone, I REALLY wish we had gotten Howard.



Right now he's tipping the scales at 190 and ran a 4.38 at the testing Monday.

Dude has been putting in work in the offseason.

Howard was ALL uF before Golden turned him, I don't thing FSu was ever in the equation.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 8, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Right now he's tipping the scales at 190 and ran a 4.38 at the testing Monday.
> 
> Dude has been putting in work in the offseason.
> 
> Howard was ALL uF before Golden turned him, I don't thing FSu was ever in the equation.



There were a few rumblings, but never anything solid.  I'd rather y'all have him than UF.  No offense, but he doesn't hurt us as much at Miami.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 9, 2012)

Gionni Paul injures knee after Duke fakeout.

Boy already breaking peoples legs off. Speedy recovery to Paul!

http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/08/09/2941131/miami-hurricanes-gionni-paul-badly.html


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2012)

Figured I would post this here as well.

at Boston College Win
If not for Japicky Harris throwing 4ints we would have beat them last year.

at Kansas State Win/Lose
UM should have beat them last year, being that KState plays very good at home this one could go either way. 

Bethune Cookman Win
Their band is better than ours...and that's where the comparisons stop.

at Georgia Tech Win
They haven't beat us in 3yrs, option is old news in Coral Gables. Plus, it's in Atlanta, there will be just as many Canes as Calculators at the game.....and we bring hotter coeds.

North Carolina State Win 
Home game, we win a close one. 

Notre Dame in Chicago, Loss 
This is essentially a home game for the irish. UM doesn't have the horses yet. 

North Carolina Win 
The NCAA will have more employees at the stadium than football fans. New coach, program in disaray, UM win.

Florida State Loss 
This one really could go either way. On paper it is a FSu blowout but how often has the Nole/Cane rivalry mattered on paper? Can't wait for this one. Probably a Nole win.

Virginia Tech Win/Loss 
Another one that could go either way. Injuries and emotional state from previous week will be a big deal in this one.

at Virginia Win 
Thorn in our side for years.....not anymore.

uSF Win 
It's uSF and it's at home.

at Duke Win
It isn't exactly Cameron indoor we're walking into....



That's 7-8 wins not counting the maybe's and we are always good for a suprise win every now and then.

What can I say, I'm an optimist and I am drinking the Al Golden Koolaid.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 27, 2012)

> Schnellenberger said he recently took in a trip to Miami, the program he led to a national championship in 1983, to watch second-year coach Al Golden's team practice.
> 
> His observation: "That's the best-looking squad I've ever seen in my life physically including the Miami Dolphins, the University of Alabama, anybody. In 56 years of coaching, they looked better physically than anyone I've ever seen. They're young, but I think he's due for a real breakout. I don't know what everybody's expecting, but I expect them to be "darn" good."



I found this pretty interesting.

I do take this with a pretty large grain of salt as ole Schnelly is about 145yrs old...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 27, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Figured I would post this here as well.
> 
> at Boston College Win
> If not for Japicky Harris throwing 4ints we would have beat them last year.
> ...



Looks a whole lot like 6-6 to me but I wish you guys the best.  Golden could be pretty good...not sure if he has been there long enough to get a read on it yet.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 28, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Looks a whole lot like 6-6 to me but I wish you guys the best.  Golden could be pretty good...not sure if he has been there long enough to get a read on it yet.




He not only has the read, he's rewriting the book.

Dude is the goods.  I am all about me some Al Golden.

The guy just gets it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 28, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> He not only has the read, he's rewriting the book.
> 
> Dude is the goods.  I am all about me some Al Golden.
> 
> The guy just gets it.



I just hope the fanbase is patient with him.  He has ALOT of obstacles there to overcome.  I believe he will make y'all relevant again, just not soon.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 28, 2012)

I still want to see them play hard until the end, no matter the record or how the game is going. I'm not sure what to expect from the Canes this season, but I'm not gonna hold expectations too high.


----------



## Maddawg69 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am excited to see these young guys play the game and not sure where we will finish in win/loss but I am a CANE through the good and bad. TJL I will try to keep this thread at the top as well. Thanks to those of you who put it up.

Matt

GO CANES!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 29, 2012)

Cote's Article on Al Golden from the Herald 
http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/08/2...restoring.html

In My Opinion
Al Golden committed to restoring Miami Hurricanes
By Greg Cote The Miami Herald 
Coach Al Golden could have walked away from UM, leaving behind the specter of penalties stemming from the Nevin Shapiro scandal, but he remains committed to restoring the Hurricanes back to their former glory


By Greg Cote
gcote@MiamiHerald.com
Al Golden is digging in. He is just getting started. He isn’t quitting and he isn’t running, and he could have done both and hardly been blamed.
“You walked into a s---storm,” I said to the University of Miami football coach.
“That’s safe to say,” Golden replied. 
This man signed on knowing nothing of the massive NCAA cloud looming over the football program from the Nevin Shapiro scandal because UM never told him. Golden got blindsided. He could have said, “This isn’t what I signed up for,” and walked away. He had the right. More than that, he had the chance.
“I think that’s fair,” Golden said.
The coach has a master’s degree in sports psychology, but no mind games should be needed to inspire his Canes as they set out on the 2012 season. The lessons of not quitting, of persevering, of rising above, are right in front of them in the man who has endured more in the past year than any sitting coach in major college football.
As he begins his second season here, Golden is aimed forward and understandably won’t talk much about what could have happened, but any UM fan concerned that Golden isn’t in this for the long haul should know that other schools came at him like vultures last season, believing he must be so frustrated or angry that he was ready to walk. He didn’t.
I asked Golden why UM fans should believe he’s all in on seeing the Hurricanes to a return to glory.
“I voted with my feet,” he answered — meaning the feet that are firmly planted in Coral Gables today, the feet that didn’t run elsewhere. “Obviously, things were tough the first year. It’s still tough. It’s been difficult. But despite all the things that occurred we wanted to make the decision to stay for all the right reasons. Despite the challenges that have been unearthed, we made a commitment.”
They came calling
I can tell you UCLA came after Golden last year and so did his alma mater, Penn State, after the Shapiro mess broke like a piñata full of toxic waste, spilling the likelihood of future penalties. Those weren’t the only schools. 
Except the potential suitors failed to understand that Golden meant what he said when he accepted this challenge and called Miami his “dream job.” He wasn’t going to let the nightmare he inherited stop him from fighting through what he calls “the cloud or the malaise” and getting back to the dream.
Golden calls Miami “the most recognizable brand in college football.” 
Alabama, Notre Dame and others might argue, but UM’s five national championships, NFL pipeline and close-knit tradition of “The U” family are assets the coach uses like protective shields against his recruiting rivals to help parry claims of looming NCAA penalties.
*‘Mediocrity is done’*“Other teams have an Achilles’ heel to attack right now,” Golden admitted. “It’s understandable. I get that. If I was on their end I’d probably do the same thing.”
Golden is he** bent to overcome that and restore a brand that has been badly battered. A brand that has been off the national marquee a long time now.
UM’s last national title was in the 2001 season. The last major bowl win was 2003. There has been no Atlantic Coast Conference title since Miami joined the conference in 2004. The school’s long streak of first-round draft picks ended in 2008. 


Miami since the 2006 season has been 41-35 overall and 22-26 in the ACC, with only one season better than 7-6 since then.
“The mediocrity is done,” junior starting quarterback Stephen Morris recently declared.
And that’s fine. You want confidence from your QB. Morris’ mind-set is mirrored by Canes fans who still wear those T-shirts that proclaim Miami “invented swagger.” But swagger is something neither teams nor fans inherit. Swagger does not begin with attitude. It begins with results.
Golden inherited not just the NCAA cloud but also a wheezing, out-of-shape roster. Conditioning had eroded. Golden won’t comment because previous coach Randy Shannon is a member of The U family. But another member of the current football staff told us only 11 Canes players in Golden’s first spring practice could bench press 225â€‰pounds (the NFL Combine standard) 20 or more times, and zero could do 30-plus. This past spring, one year into the Golden era, 41 Canes did 20-plus reps and 11 topped 30.
There has been little time for Golden to reflect.
Last season was all about dealing with the hand he’d been dealt. Eight players, many in key roles, were suspended at least one game and as many as eight games related to their involvements with Shapiro. A disappointing 6-6 season played out. UM self-imposed a bowl ban even though it was bowl eligible.
The university hopes the suspensions already served and the bowl ban will mitigate against the severity of future sanctions but nobody knows. All Golden can do is recruit his tail off and move forward.
He has a young team that will likely have more true freshmen than senior starters in significant roles. No college experts predict the Canes can win the ACC, expected to be led this season by Florida State. 
Golden, though, concedes nothing and wants no excuses from his players. NCAA shadow? No excuse. Young team? Doesn’t want to hear it.
“If we want trap doors and we want excuses, we can do that,” he said. “We can hide behind that. Or we can rise above that and rise to our standard. That’s the challenge. And that’s the only standard anybody will be measured by here. We’ve encountered some resistance in the beginning in the way of external adversity. But I have no doubt we will be back on top very soon. No doubt.”
I proposed to Golden that, between the youth of his roster and the possibility of reduced scholarships in the near future, UM football seemed to be in a transitional stage. He didn’t want to hear it.
“I’m not into setting goals for transitional seasons,” he said. “Why can’t we compete now? Why not? Batten down the hatches as a team, forget about the external, block it all out. Get back to a work ethic, a consistency.”
Looking ahead
I think an improvement over 6-6 is possible. I see UM as a likely underdog in at least five games including three on the road at Kansas State, at Georgia Tech and against Notre Dame at Soldier Field. 
But Miami will be home against its two best opponents, FSU and Virginia Tech.
Golden looks beyond this season to better days, to a time not far off when his improbable surname will reflect UM’s return to its former stature.
He peers out his campus coach’s office and sees a $16â€‰million project under way to build a new training room, locker room and academic support center.
He, himself, is foreman of an even greater project: Building Hurricanes football back up to where it once was.
“This is where I want to be,” he said.
The proof is that the mess that blindsided him last year didn’t make Al Golden cave, quit or run. It made him dig in for a fight. 



ALL FRIKKIN IN!!!

Ride or die Cane all day!!


----------



## Maddawg69 (Aug 30, 2012)

We really are the only Canes fans on here TJL. Just doing my part to keep this up top. One more day until we get to see them Canes play. Lets hope we can surprise some folks and win some quality games since everyone is picking us to lose most of our games.

GO CANES!!!!!!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hope Miami puts a little fight into coming back in this game.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 1, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Hope Miami puts a little fight into coming back in this game.



The Dolphins are going to win more games than my Canes...



On a side note...Duke is LEGIT!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 1, 2012)

DUUUUKE!!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 1, 2012)

Obviously I am not a Canes fan but I would like to see them come back and lets get back to the old rivalry again.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 1, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Obviously I am not a Canes fan but I would like to see them come back and lets get back to the old rivalry again.



We are trying...and we're doing it on the back of Duke Johnson.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice win for a young team on the road.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 1, 2012)

Congrats TJL.


----------



## Maddawg69 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well we did not give up and played hard the whole game. The defense needs some work but that was to be expected. On a good note Duke is as good as advertised. I am thrilled with the win with Miami having 34-36 freshman and sophomores in the two deep.

Go Canes


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 2, 2012)

But SERIOUSLY!!!   THIS GUY!!!


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 2, 2012)

duke is gonna be a beast. the only glaring problem i see is the front 4 on D. they get absolutely no penetration and put no pressure whatsoever on the QB. i don't care how good the secondary is, no way they can cover a WR for 4,5,6 seconds. i like what Golden is doing though, just hope they let stay long enough to right the ship.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 2, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> duke is gonna be a beast. the only glaring problem i see is the front 4 on D. they get absolutely no penetration and put no pressure whatsoever on the QB. i don't care how good the secondary is, no way they can cover a WR for 4,5,6 seconds. i like what Golden is doing though, just hope they let stay long enough to right the ship.



Agree 100%

FSu and Notre Lame are gonna hang half a hundy on us easy.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 2, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Agree 100%
> 
> FSu and Notre Lame are gonna hang half a hundy on us easy.




I did not get a chance to see you guys yesterday.  Sounds like you were not impressed.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 2, 2012)

the Gators and Canes were on at the same time. the misses is the Canes fan, thus the reason i saw so much of the game...

there is a lot of things about the Canes to get excited about. the D-line ain't one of them.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 2, 2012)

Golden is a top tier coach.  Duke is the real deal.  I think he and T. Gurley were the new stars to emerge yesterday.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I did not get a chance to see you guys yesterday.  Sounds like you were not impressed.



Our DLine might be one of the worst in football.  Pop Warner bad.  0, Zip, Zilch of a push upfront.  

I was VERY impressed with the Offense and believe it or not several of the freshman DB's.  

We are gonna throw on folks all day long and if they start blitzing Duke is gonna run right past them.  The OLine is the best unit on the squad....and that's WITHOUT Seantrel Henderson who supposedly is going to be challenging for time this week.  I'm confident enough to say....we don't need him.

I'll reserve judgement on Stephen Morris(QB) until I can see him throw down the field a little more.  What I do know is UM no longer has a QB throwing passes with a gummy worm for an arm.   Kid can flat sling it like Steven Strasburg....

Not sure if we can beat KState next week but I can say this...we are gonna go down scoring that's for sure!!!

Personally I think the last team with the ball will win.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 3, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Our DLine might be one of the worst in football.  Pop Warner bad.  0, Zip, Zilch of a push upfront.
> 
> Personally I think the last team with the ball will win.



with that D-line, this will be the story for most of their games. they're gonna need to put 45 on the board pretty regular. 

on a positive note, johnson will force teams to load up the box opening a LOT more passing lanes for morris. they won't have to win the game with his arm, plus, from what i've seen, he doesn't just heave the ball downfield and hope his receiver will be open when the ball gets there like his predecessor was prone to do. morris makes much better decisions with the ball than harris ever did.


----------



## Maddawg69 (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the O will do fine with Morris making better decisions and a good running game. The recievers have to get past the butterflies and start making catchs. Hopefully the first game jitters are gone and they settle in to a game plan and excute it. The D-Line has to make it's presence known and start getting some pressure or it is going to be a long season of QB's picking us apart. With that said I am still more than happy we got the W and can't wait for the K-State game.

GO CANES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maddawg69 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well we have to go play K-State this weekend and I hope we have shored up the defense a little so we can reduce the blown assignments. I think we can do fine on offense and score but can we score more than we give up? TJL I will be in GA over the weekend hopefully knocking down one so you have to keep this thread on page one. Good luck to anyone hunting this weekend and be safe.

GO CANES!!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 12, 2012)

Some random Shapiro trash.



> One reason the UM investigation has stretched 18 months is the NCAA continues to try to corroborate Nevin Shapiro’s allegations against 114 players, at least six coaches and others. Now, several people are disputing additional claims that Shapiro has made to the NCAA. The claims are not new but had not previously come to light. Among them:
> 
> ### Shapiro, serving a 20-year sentence for running a Ponzi scheme, told the NCAA that then-UM coach Frank Haith asked Shapiro, who had contacts in the Miami Beach police department, to intervene when Jack McClinton was charged with DUI in Miami Beach before his senior season. Shapiro maintains he intervened on Haith’s behalf.
> 
> ...


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 14, 2012)

TJ.   Have you heard the major radio rant from the former Defensive lineman?   Dude, it was awesome...  

Its pretty bad so I can link it here but search



Former Miami Hurricane Dan Sileo Goes on Epic Rant About Team on WQAM


----------



## alphachief (Sep 14, 2012)

TJL,
In a way, all this Shapiro talk and the investigation is a good thing.  They detract attention for your teams on field play this year!


----------



## Maddawg69 (Sep 14, 2012)

That is a nice comment Alpha since the mighty Noles have put a whooping on the power house teams of Murray st.and Savannah st. With that being said we did look real bad last week and need to figure out how to get these young guys to stop blowing assignments or the coaches need to get this defense in the right sets to use what we have. The defense has a lot of growing to do and it is probably going to get worse before it gets better with the injuries to some starters a lot of young guys will be getting starts and that just adds to the learning curve. Alpha is this the year you guys win it all or was that last year or is it next year?

Matt


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 15, 2012)

The only bright spot this year....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hope it gets better for your team.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 15, 2012)

Maddawg69 said:


> That is a nice comment Alpha since the mighty Noles have put a whooping on the power house teams of Murray st.and Savannah st. With that being said we did look real bad last week and need to figure out how to get these young guys to stop blowing assignments or the coaches need to get this defense in the right sets to use what we have. The defense has a lot of growing to do and it is probably going to get worse before it gets better with the injuries to some starters a lot of young guys will be getting starts and that just adds to the learning curve. Alpha is this the year you guys win it all or was that last year or is it next year?
> 
> Matt



Matt,
We'll be lucky to win the ACC, that alone the NC.  Having said that...I'm feeling pretty confident about us being State Champs again.


----------



## Maddawg69 (Sep 16, 2012)

Alpha,

You should feel confident about winning the state and should also have a good shot at making it to the title game with both your in state rivals being down and a pretty good schedule if they don't slip up and lose to someone they should not. I would love to see an ACC team win the title and quiet down the SEC fans a bit. Good luck the rest of the season except for that one game.

Matt


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 26, 2012)

LOVE THIS!!!

Duke Johnson

ACC rankings: No. 1, all-purpose (209.5 ypg); No.2, kickoff returns (30.4 ypg); No. 3, scoring among non-kickers (9 ppg); No. 3, rushing (80 ypg). 

Top national ranking: No. 1, all-purpose yards. 

Totals: 65 plays, 838 yards, six touchdowns. 

Highlights: Johnson has won two ACC Rookie of the Week honors this season and has amassed 200 or more all-purpose yards in three of the first four games of the year to lead all ACC players. ... Johnson's 643 yards on the season account for 40 percent of the Canes’ 1,602 total all-purpose yards. ... Johnson already has four 50-plus yard touchdown runs. That equals the total of the entire 2011 team. 

Of note: In FBS football so far this season, 833 players have at least one touchdown. Of those, only two have scored more than Johnson. ... He also is one of two ACC players with a receiving, rushing and return touchdown in a game this season (Giovani Bernard at North Carolina is the other). In the opener against Boston College, Johnson became the first Miami freshman running back to rush for 100 or more yards in his first college game since Clinton Portis in 1999.


----------



## Maddawg69 (Sep 28, 2012)

Well this team showed some heart and stayed in that game after gettinng a beating in the 2nd and third quarters. I don't know what to expect from week to week but hope that they have made some strides in the right direction and show up to every game with the same mindset of never quit that they did last weekend. I don't expect to win every game this season but if they play every game for four quarters and not just lay down for a team then that is a step in the right direction. Go Canes and bring on NC State.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 29, 2012)

What a throw!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 30, 2012)

New ACC Single game passing record holder!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 1, 2012)

@D_Perryman52: I'm backkkkkkk


----------



## Maddawg69 (Oct 3, 2012)

Glad to see Perryman back hope he can help shore up our defense. We made it through another shootout but the Offense needs to stop taking the middle of the game off we have to keep scoring and put teams away until the Defense catchs up. With that being said bring on Notre Dame and go CANES!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 4, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Bitterness doesn't suite you well.....



What else can he call the people who "ganked" those engineers a couple weeks ago?


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 8, 2012)

So far UM is about where I expected them to be.

Not horrible but for sure rebuilding. 


We've lost twice....on the road....agains two top ten teams.  I'm ok with that.

On top of that it's being done with 14 freshmen and sophomores who are playing on offense and 20 on defense.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 1, 2012)

Figured I would bump this up and give a little update on where UM sits.

The youth movement at UM continues and they are only getting better with every game.

Even being 4-4 I am quite happy at this point in the 2012 season.

Out of the 4 losses, 2 losses have been to top five teams and Fl. St. who is a top 10 team, UM gave all they could handle.

If anyone started the season saying that UM would be leading the Coastal after 9 weeks of football I would call them the homer of homers and tell them to quit hanging around the honey badger and his friends.

Big game tonight agains the well hated turkeys of VT who have seemed to have UM's number the last few years.  Win this game and it's uVA and Duke standing in your way to the ACC Title game and a rematch against the rival Noles.....not exactly murderers row.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 1, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Take you smack talk elsewhere injun boy, 5 rings and a positive attitute are required to post in this thread.
> 
> Have one or the other or bug off.



Too funny.  Say, at what point is a National Championship ring considered an antique for valuation purposes?  tjl...I look forward to your teams continued improvement.  We need the strength of schedule help!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 1, 2012)

alphachief said:


> Too funny.  Say, at what point is a National Championship ring considered an antique for valuation purposes?



You tell me....  

2001 vs 1999

At least ours is post Y2K


----------



## alphachief (Nov 1, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> You tell me....
> 
> 2001 vs 1999
> 
> At least ours is post Y2K



I'd say both!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 2, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> If anyone started the season saying that UM would be leading the Coastal after 9 weeks of football I would call them the homer of homers and tell them to quit hanging around the honey badger and his friends.



You're right.  Everyone knew that the Coastal was bad, but no one thought it was THIS bad.

BTW, congrats on making Vatech's QB look like the tight end that we all know he is.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 2, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> You're right.  Everyone knew that the Coastal was bad, but no one thought it was THIS bad.
> 
> BTW, congrats on making Vatech's QB look like the tight end that we all know he is.



Thank you, I always enjoy beatin the Hokies, lord knows it's been a while.

Now do me a favor and beat the crap out of them next Thursday.... I want a rematch in the ACCTG!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 2, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Thank you, I always enjoy beatin the Hokies, lord knows it's been a while.
> 
> Now do me a favor and beat the crap out of them next Thursday.... I want a rematch in the ACCTG!!!



So do I.  Apparently, we have to choose between Miami or Duke.

The ACC finally gets their FSU/Miami Championship game.  Too bad it's about 8 years too late.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 15, 2012)

"Duke Johnson had the best day for a freshman in ACC history last week, with 368 all-purpose yards against Virginia. That was better than the mark of 345 yards, set by Sammy Watkins just one year ago."

http://espn.go.com/blog/acc/post/_/id/48145/what-to-watch-in-the-acc-week-12-4


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 15, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> "Duke Johnson had the best day for a freshman in ACC history last week, with 368 all-purpose yards against Virginia. That was better than the mark of 345 yards, set by Sammy Watkins just one year ago."
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/acc/post/_/id/48145/what-to-watch-in-the-acc-week-12-4



He's a stud.  If Miami had 2 of him...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 15, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> "Duke Johnson had the best day for a freshman in ACC history last week, with 368 all-purpose yards against Virginia. That was better than the mark of 345 yards, set by Sammy Watkins just one year ago."
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/acc/post/_/id/48145/what-to-watch-in-the-acc-week-12-4



I missed the end of that game.  Who won?


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 15, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I missed the end of that game.  Who won?



Not Miami......smart allec....


To many starters down on defense, 2 to injury and 1 to suspension, skipped a practice.  And when you already dealing with a 2 deep that's freshman and sophmores it can go from bad to oh crap pretty quickly.


I'll be down there shooting the game this weekend, hopefully they can pull one out.


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 15, 2012)

tj, a serious question...do you think miami will self-impose?


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 15, 2012)

ramblinrack said:


> tj, a serious question...do you think miami will self-impose?



Yes and I am fine with it. 

2014 is gonna be special.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 19, 2012)

Here you go GT fans....

http://espn.go.com/college-football...rricanes-self-impose-second-straight-bowl-ban

Have at it.  Go take your beating from FSu


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 19, 2012)

All right boys.... I have cleaned this one up. Some of ya'll need to go back and read the rules of the "Official" threads.


Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 19, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right boys.... I have cleaned this one up. Some of ya'll need to go back and read the rules of the "Official" threads.
> 
> 
> Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.



Thank You.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 9, 2012)

This makes me believe that they have very little on UM but have made the decision to hammer us. They are getting desperate.

### Former Canes great Alonzo Highsmith says the NCAA is out to get UM. You certainly have to wonder from some of its actions recently, not only that threatening letter to former players, but also the fact they’re going on a fishing expedition by asking people – during interviews - whether UM followed rules regarding practice hours and whether staff volunteers violated rules by doing any coaching. What’s the justification for looking into that? 
The NCAA essentially has used Nevin Shapiro’s claims as an excuse to investigate every aspect of the football and basketball programs. It even has asked people about Shapiro’s involvement with baseball (there’s no indication of any). By the way, the NCAA has not responded to a local attorney who told the NCAA that his former players would not speak to the NCAA but would not be admitting guilt by their silence


----------



## Boom (Dec 11, 2012)

Maddawg69 said:


> *We really are the only Canes fans on here TJL.* Just doing my part to keep this up top. One more day until we get to see them Canes play. Lets hope we can surprise some folks and win some quality games since everyone is picking us to lose most of our games.
> 
> GO CANES!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Matt



Canes fan here. Just coming back to the forum after a while. For got to change my avatar.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 12, 2012)

Certainly not a canes fan since GT and UM are in the same conference.  I am a falcon/dolphin fan as well as a heat fan.  I should get "grandfathered" into the canes thread.  I don't like em but have a bunch of good buddies from the same crowd.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2012)

Boom said:


> Canes fan here. Just coming back to the forum after a while. For got to change my avatar.



Welcome back.


----------



## Boom (Dec 13, 2012)

```

```



tjl1388 said:


> Welcome back.



Thanks.


----------



## 5398cane (Dec 14, 2012)

Huge Cane fan checking in here. Got JJ's picture behind my desk.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 19, 2012)

Beau Sandland, #1 Juco TE just commited to the U!!!

6'6" 250lb monster that can run and catch.

Love it!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 31, 2013)

Great Article

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nfl--f...g-presence-in-super-bowl-xlvii-063925887.html


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 31, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Great Article
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nfl--f...g-presence-in-super-bowl-xlvii-063925887.html


 That Miami roster produced 17 first-round draft picks and 38 players were drafted into the NFL.
Simply amazing, I don't see how that could be done again.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 31, 2013)

bkl021475 said:


> That Miami roster produced 17 first-round draft picks and 38 players were drafted into the NFL.
> Simply amazing, I don't see how that could be done again.



Simply the best college football team to ever play the game.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 1, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Simply the best college football team to ever play the game.



That is absolutely, positively the honest to God's truth. 

That team actually won a NC without a head coach.  They, literally, out talented every team they faced.


----------

